# This one cracks me up



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## srinaldo86 (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha, that is pretty good. Ears up tongue out, good timing.


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D (Apr 26, 2010)

cool him! what is the name please? haha


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 26, 2010)

His name's Magnum, and he thinks he's cooler than he really is.


----------



## da9girl (May 3, 2010)

Lol that is awesome. My dad has a White German Shepherd and he's a character.


----------



## imchristinak (May 3, 2010)

hi magnum!


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 24, 2010)

That's bonkers.


----------



## jackson86 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hiii magnum!looking so smart and cool with goggle and silver chain..

Birthday Gifts


----------



## whymejay (Jun 18, 2010)

lol thats awesome


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 19, 2010)

the glasses look really badass XD


----------



## skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

so cute & hansome dog!!
haha~ i c your hand in the glasses~~


----------

